# Windkraft am Teich



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Apr. 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

eins meiner Projekte für dieses (oder nächstes oder übernächstes) Jahr ist, den Teich soweit es geht per Windkraft zu betreiben. Die Pumpenleistung werde ich nicht vollständig ersetzen können aber zu einem großen Teil (denke ich). 

Hat jemand von Euch sowas schon gemacht? 
Oder gibt es jemanden der Lust hat dieses Projekt mit mir das Projekt mit allen Tiefen und gelegentlichen Höhen zu durchleiden? 

Ich habe nicht vor LKWBatterien zu laden um dann mit 80% Verlust zu pumpen sondern ich will direkt pumpen mit vieleicht 50 % Verlust. (Nur als Anmerkung, weil es 2 verschiedene Projekte sind.) 

Sagt einfach mal wie Ihr denkt.

Grüße und frohe Ostern

Thomas


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

auf jeden Fall sehr interessant 

Ich denke, das könnte grad für die stromlosen Kleingärtner interessant sein. Ich bin davon überzeugt, wir haben mehr Wind als Sonne - also bitte weiter berichten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Ich will mal kurz beschreiben, wie ich mir das Windkraftprojekt vorstelle. 

Irgendwann diesen Winter habe ich frustriert meine Fische aus dem Teich gefischt und habe mich an die Forenbeiträge erinnert "Ich lasse meine Pumpe immer laufen, usw.) 

Dann habe ich überlegt Pumpe immer laufen lassen, ist schön, freut den Energieversorger meine Fische aber mich nicht. 

Und so habe ich vor mich hin gegrübbelt, was mann da machen kann und mich bei dem Forum www.daswindrad.de angemeldet um mal zu erforchen wie und ob sowas realistisch ist.

Als erstes wurden mir alle Zähne gezogen bezüglich der zu erwartenden Leistung und das Windrad, was meinen Leistungsbedarf decken könnte hätte eine beachtliche Dimmension erreicht. 

Desweiteren ist mir klar geworden, das es einiges an Kraft braucht, das Wasser Unten vom Teich hoch in den Bachlauf zu ziehen. 

Die Speicherung der Windkraft in Form von Strom ist sicher die Eleganteste aber auch eine sehr Verlustreiche Form die Pumpe zu betreiben, und ich denke nicht, das sich der Aufwand und der Nutzen lohnt, da sicher noch eine Solaranlage aufs Dach müßte um von den Stromerzeugern unabhängig zu sein. 

Also heißt es direkt Pumpen und das mit so wenig Verlußten wie möglich. weht der wind Stark wird viel gepumpt weht er wenig, dann eben wenig. Das ist mir eigentlich egal, zumal der dann neue Filter ein Pflanzenfilter wird, wo die kleinen Bakterienhelden auch mit wenig oder mal keinem Wasserumschlag zurecht kommen.

Sehr gelegen kommt mir die Lufthebepumpe wie von Luci vorgeschlagen, da es einfacher sein wird Luft zu pumpen, als Wasser zu heben. 

Somit ist die Spinnerei langsam zur Versuchsbastelserienreife gelangt. 

Ich füge mal ein paar Skizzen zur freien Kritik an. Wenn Ihr Ideen oder anregungen habt, immer her damit.

Der Rotor wird ein Savonius Vertikalrotor, der ist einfach zu bauen und die Windrichtung spielt keine Rolle, wie bei Horizontalrotoren (Windräder) 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savonius-Rotor

Die Pumpe wird ein doppelter Blasebalg
 

Ich hoffe man kann erkennen, wie es gemeint ist. Auf jeden Fall denke ich, so könnte es was werden. 

Grüße ersteinmal und wenn Ihr Ideen habt immer her damit.

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## sister_in_act (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

finde ich total interessant.
zumal ich( wir auf dem hunsrück) seit jahren feststelle, daß es den ganzen tag windet und das erst abends nachläßt.
was mich also sonst immer nervt könnte hier mal positive effekte ergeben.
werd das morgen mal meinem GöGa zeigen.

gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hi,

ja - erzähl weiter. Ich finde das auch sehr interessant. Wir hier in Schleswig-Holstein haben ja manchmal mehr Wind, als uns lieb ist!


----------



## luci (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

Blasebalg find ich interessant,kann mir nur nichts darunter vorstellen.

Habe mich auch schon mal mit dem Thema beschäftigt aber keine Windkraft sondern eher richtung Stirlingmotor. Wärme läst sich einfacher speichern und zur Not läuft das Ding auch mit einen angebranten alten Putzlumpen aber das nur nebenbei.

Eine andere Fördervariante die aber deutlich komplexer in Fertigung und wohl auch Anpassungsfähigkeit ist die "archimedische Schraube" einfach mal bei Wiki eingeben. Blos man ist für das Rad ortsgebunden und die Krafteinkoppelung wohl auch mit erheblichen Aufwand bzw Verlusten behaftet, mit dem Blasebalg biste wohl flexibeler.Schau einfach mal.

Gruß luci


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Luci,

ein Blasebalg ist letzlich nichts weiter wie eine Fußpumpe für eine Luftmatratze. 
nur denke ich das man diese selbst bauen muß um die Ventile insbesondere das Lufteinlasventil groß gestallten zu können um den Wiederstand zu verringern. 

Der Stirlingmotor sieht sehr interessant aus, aber sehr aufwendig zu bauen. 

Die archimedische Schraube war meine 2. Variante, die ich ins Auge gefasst hatte, Aber optisch wird es ein sehr großes Projekt und das Wasser hochzuschrauben brauch auch einiges an Leistung und das wegen habe ich diese Pumpe verworfen.

Sehr interessant zur Wasserförderung ist die Membranpumpe, die kann man auch einfach selber bauen. 

Die beste Variante, die zur Windkraft passt ist die von Dir vorgeschlagene Lufthebervariante. 

der Vorteil den ich sehe, ist der geringere Wiederstand beim Pumpen der Luft und der Umstand, das der Auftrieb der Luft die Pumpe zusätzlich unterstützt. 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## luci (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

mit dem Auftrieb das ist ein bischen komplexer, kurz luftfördern ist nicht so energieintensiv da die Reibung nicht so hoch ist wie bei dichteren Medien zB Wasser, dazu kommt noch das sie kompriniert wird und somit noch mal Energie speichert die sie beim dekompremieren an das andere Medium abgibt. Die Luftblasen sind der einzige Teil der die Arbeit verrichtet, sie unterstützt nicht, es ist dasTreibmedium. Das in kurzen Worten ist auf keinen Fall vollständig, mit dem Thema könnte man ein ganzes Forum füllen.

Wenn dein Leitfaden  zur Luftförderung steht eine Frage von mir, wieviel in Watt könntest du bei 12 Volt auskoppeln (angabe Gleich oder Wechselstrom erforderlich)  min Anlauf und evtl.max. habe da vieleicht eine günstige Idee.

Gruß luci


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Luci,

wäre ich nur ein Physiker geforden... 

Ich weiß es nicht. Da das ganze im Moment nur in meinem Kopf existiert kann ich Dir die Formel zur berechung der Windenergie (wieviel Watt X qm Rotorfläche produzieren) aber mehr eigentlich nicht. 

Ich gehe in meinem Versuchsprojekt davon aus, die Rotorfläche an mein gewünschtes ergebnis anzupassen, erst dann kann ich Dir die Watts ausrechnen. 

Ich weiß es wirklich nicht, aber immer her mit Deiner günstigeren Variante.

Danke Grüße

Thomas


----------



## luci (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

Fragen wir anders sind  so ungefähr 20 - 30 Watt drinne Gleichstrom ? Nur Direktumwandlung oder kann ein Pufferspeicher dazwischen?

luci


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Luci,

meine erste überlgung zu dem ganzen Projekt war, windrad aufs Dach, Generator dran, Laderegler dazu und einen Spannungswandler dazu und fertig ist. 

Das Problem wird sein, dass Du das Ganze Besser über die Steckdose betreiben kannst, weil die Verluste zu groß sind, oder Du baust ein Megawindrad.

In meinen überlegungen spielt die Stromumwandlung keine Rolle mehr, ich denke es ist schön, aber nicht effektiv.

Zum Thema Auftrieb:
Der Auftrtieb ist eine keleine Komponente die wirkt aber nicht allheilmittel ist. 

Für den Selbstversuch ist es doch recht einfach nachzuvollziehen: einen Knickstrohalm nehmen ins Wachbecken tauchen und 1. Wasser hochzutschen, geht schwer. Luft reinpusten, geht auch recht schwer. DenStrohalm nach oben knicken und reinpusten geht mit ein wenig Anlaufenergie recht leicht. 

Das Heißt Ventile dran um die Anlaufenergie zu verringern und dann greift schon die Schwerkraft gegen den Wasserdruck, wenn es auch nich viel sein mag aber es reduziert die benötigte Leistung. 

Um wieviel 0,0irgendwas Watt sich das unterscheidet weiß ich nicht aber die benötigte Energie ist verringert. 

Denk ich so (wie geasgt, bin kein Physiker...)

Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Servus

Weil die Archimedische Schraube genannt wurde ....

Schöpfrad ....


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

Archimedische Schraube, Schöpfrad ist gut, aber das Problem besteht, dass es ein Aufwendiges Konstrukt wird (Die Schraube muß schräg stehen und windet sich durch den Garten, nicht so schön).

Ich habe das mal in der Badewanne getestet, geht ganz gut. 

Der Energiebedarf ist aber sehr hoch, ich dachte auch erst eine gut gelagerte Welle drehen kann ja nicht so schwer sein, ist es aber wohl.

Der Luftheber scheint mir wirklich das günstigste zu sein, bedingt allerdings, dass ich meinen Filter komplett umbaue und auf eine Höhe mit dem Teich bringe. Somit wird das Projekt mal eben nen Windrad bauen zur Großbaustelle (was nicht schlimm ist, da ich da sowieso was tun wollte). 

Mir ist es wichtig alle Randbedingungen abzuchecken, danach einen Testaufbau zu machen und danach das Ganze in den Sperrmüll geben oder für gut befinden und am Teich umsetzen. 

Mal sehen, es ist nur Bastelspaß und wenn es klappt ist es gut und wenn es wirklich keinen Sinn macht, weil ich 30 m² Rotorfläche benötige gehts mit der Sperrmüllsammlung weg.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Ich habe einen schweren denkfehler gemacht. :nase

die Archimedische Schraube funktioniert warscheinlich doch sehr gut. 

Ich benötige doch nur 2 Windungen wenn ich den Filter auf die gleiche Höhe mit dem Teich bringe 

Ich denke ich muss anfangen zu experimentieren.  Meine Hoffnung war, das das hier im Forum schon mal jemand für mich erledigt hat... :smoki

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Guten morgen Thomas

Bezüglich Schöpfrad hat Kurt Erfahrungen gemacht

Kennst schon dieses Thema und noch ein Thema (ab Beitrag #41)


----------



## teichlaich (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Eventuell wäre der folgende Link für dich Sinnvoll?
Diese Windpumpe kostet zwar seinen Teil, aber wenn man über Jahre keine Pumpe mehr benötigt, spart man enorm kosten. Und in Windstarken Gebieten hat sowas nur Vorteile. 
windpumpe-1000l


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ersteinmal danke für die Bemühungen an Helmut. 

Danke Dir auch Teichlaich, natürlich hast Du recht und in ziehmlich genau 26,09 Jahren amortisiert sich die Pumpe. Bei den Steigenden Strompreisen sicher schon in 25 Jahren. 

Also eine wirklich suuuuuper Idee  

Der Aufwand um Windräder herzustellen ist wirklich viel geringer (Je nach Aufbau). Der Savoniusrotor besteht aus 2 PVC oder Alu oder... Platten, die gebogen werden müssen und einer Achse und fertig. Die Größe oder die Menge der Rotoren bestimmt dann letzlich den Ertrag. 
Das Prinzip der Doppelmembranbumpe ist auch sehr gut und vorallem mit ganz wenig Aufwand umzusetzen. 

Mein Idee war ursprünglich eine 4 fach Membranpumpe, da diese einen besseren Rundlauf mit weniger Anlaufenergie bewirken sollte. 

So eine Pumpe kostet ein 5 Euro und ist in einer halben Stunde gebaut...

Meine Lieblingspumpe bleibt Lucis Lufthebepumpe. 

Am liebsten würde ich alle Pumpen mal bauen um zu schaun, welche bei gleicher Rotorenfläche den größten nutzen bringt. Mach ich vieleicht auch, mal sehen.

Ich bekomme nur im Moment keine Bastelzeit von meiner Frau, weil ich die letzten 2 Monate 8 schöne große Tannen und Kiefern... umgelegt habe und der Garten aussieht wie nach einem Bombenabwurf...


Grüße

Thomas  




Meine Lieblingspumpe fürs Windrad bleibt Lucis Lufthebepumpe.


----------



## luci (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

da du verständlicher Weis nicht den Umweg über Strom gehen willst ,ist meine Idee erst mal hinfällig.
Nur leider kann ich dir nicht folgen wie das mit der Membranpumpe machen willst. Habe mich mit dem Thema sehr ausführlich beschäftigt und weis ungefähr wo der Hase da lang läuft,aber mit Blasebalg für Lumatra,wo wilst du da den Volumenstrom bei doch mind 1,5 mWs hernehmen?
Die vierfachvariante ist auch sehr gut nur sollte man die unterschiedlich schwingenden Luftsäulen in den Griff bekommen. Je niedriger der Hub um so weniger Anlaufenergie kann fast gegen Null gehen. Wieviel würde dein Gedankenmodell etwa Pro Hub bzw Umdrehung bringen?

Übrigens dein Selbstversuch mit den Strohhalm läst sich auch mit Physik erklären. Grob hoch oder runter knicken, du veränderst die Wassersäule, demzufolge steigt unten der Gegendruck.Versuch das mal mit einen Luftschlauch in 1m Tiefe.Obwohl du die Säule nur ca. 10 cm veränderst bemerkst du es doch.Probier einfachmal wie tief du mit mund runter pusten kannst,

Gruß luci


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Kuci,

die Membranpumpe dient nicht zum Luft pumpen, sondern zum Wasserdirekttransport. Mit Luft wird diese Pumpe sicher völlig wirklungslos sein, da man die Luft nur komprimiert wird.

So ungefähr wäre der Bauplan:

 



Der Blasebalg für die Lumatra war nur ein Beispiel. Den Blasebalg muß man sicher selbst herstellen um die Ventile entsprechen groß gestalten zu können. Als Ventil überlege ich ob man da nicht Tischtennisbälle nehmen kann, die sind schön leicht und dürfte ausreichend dichten.

Die Frage ist also, wie groß müssen die Blasebälge sein um mind 1,5 mWs hernehmen. Die richtige Antwort ist: keine Ahnung.

Und Natürlich steht auch die wichtige Frage:
Wieviel würde dein Gedankenmodell etwa Pro Hub bzw Umdrehung bringen?
Antwort: Überhaupt keine Ahnung.

Das ist mein Problem, ich weiß nicht, wie groß alles werden muß, um Sinn zu machen. 

Mit dem Meterschlauch probier ich aus. Du hast geschrieben, das Deine Luftpumpe nur 50 cm tief pumpt und Du hast ein gutes Ergebnis.

Das ganze ist schon eine ganz schönes Spinnerprojekt und ich weiß immer noch nicht wo ich anfangen sollte. Der Rotor, wie groß??? Die Pumpen wie groß??? 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

... da ich gerade in meinem Konstruktionsprogramm MSPaint konstruiert habe, habe ich mal meine Überlegungen zum Blasebalg gekritzelt. 

 

Wie schon gesagt, das ist alles mit einfachen mittel zu basteln. den Blasebalg würde ich hängend montieren, damit das Material nicht hoch und runter bewegt werden muß. 


Nochmal Grüße

Thomas


----------



## teichlaich (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Du willst also rein mechanisch vorgehen?

Was hälst du von der Kombination aus deinem erstem Vorschlag plus diese hier:

Bilder 1.und 2. 

Sprich , an der Windmühle ist ein Rotor der sich an seiner Achse dreht. Daran befestigt ist mittels Stange der Hubkolben , welcher ein Vakuum erzeugt, so dass das Medium gehoben wird. 

Müsste sich doch sehr leicht umsetzen lassen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Teichlaich,

ich kann an dem Rechner die SVG Dateien nicht öffnen. Ich kann nochmal am Notbuch schaun, da habe ich Grafikprogramme drauf. 
Aber Vieleicht hast Du die Bilder nochmal als jpd.

Danke

Thomas


----------



## teichlaich (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

aber die hier...


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Servus Florian

Genau, wie die erste Skizze ... ein Schöpfwerk ..... hat Kurt an seinem Teich stehen 

Nur ob die Windkraft ausreicht 

Wenn man entsprechend untersetzt könnte es gehen, aber dafür sinkt die Förderleistung 

Bin schon auf den Versuch von Thomas gespannt


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mal die Zeichnung um eine Membran ergänzt und Du siehst, das das Prinzip das gleiche ist. 
Vorteil an der Membran ist,das es einfacher zu bauen ist als einen dichten Kolben. 
Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, wie man einen dichten und haltbaren Zylinder mit Kolben mit weing Reibung bauen oder kaufen kann immer her damit. 
 
Ich denke das die Membran die günstigere Variante ist, zumal die Energie die zum spannen des Gummis benötigt wird dann wieder zum entspannen freigegeben wird.

Mit dem Schöpfwerk ist denke ich nicht effektiv wegen dem Gewicht, was permanent am Lastenaufzug hängt (ich habe auch bloß keine Ahnung). 

Das ist vieleicht eine Frage an den Physiker Luci.

Grüße

Thomas

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Thomas,
Deinen Gedankengang in allen Ehren, doch leider ist die Realität ein wenig anders... :shock.
Eine elastische Membran absorbiert leider (je nach Elastizität) einen Teil der Energie, der zum Spannen benötigt wurde .
Umgekehrt war Dein Gefühl freilich richtig, dass dieses "schlechte" Verhalten der "harten" Charakteristik einer Kolbenpumpe entgegensteht. Diese hat nun mal Verluste auf grund der von ihr erzeugten Turbulenzen.
Nur Versuche können ein Optimum feststellen... Bin ich gehässig mit einer erneuten Zitierung von Pelton/Kaplan? Ich glaube nicht, da diese Jungs sich mit Strömungsdynamik ernsthaft beschäftigt haben. Aber ich melde mich aus dem thread ab, weil ich das selber noch nicht durchdrungen habe :evil (und nur eben die Daten einiger Bauarten kenne).


----------



## luci (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

bevor du dich mit Bällen rumschlägst goggle mal nach Flatterventil die bestehen im einfachsten  Fall aus einen loch und einen Gummifetzen.

Einfacher Kolben = Fahrad (Auto)luftpumpe Kolben modifiziert.

Eine Membrane funktioniert am besten mit Schwingungen also hohe Frequenz und geringer Hub. Je dichter das Medium um so mehr Kraft brauchst du auch zum ausrücken der Membrane d.h. zB muß ständig eine Feder mit laufen um zB Wasser anzusaugen. Bei kompressiebelen Medien zB Luft reicht der Umgebunsluftdruck.

Wenn noch mal der Physiker (eher Logiker) gefragt ist, die rein mech. angetriebenen Varianten brauchen zu viel Energie um erst mal die Verluste anzutreiben (Reibung,Schwerkraft,etc). Somit ist nicht mit einen Sanftanlauf, bei Flaute, zu rechnen. Es sei denn man vergrößert die Rotorfläche aber bei einen Durchmesser vonüber 1m hört in einen normalen Garten die Freundschaft auf, vor allem die von der besseren Hälfte.

Wenn du dich zu dem Thema mal schlau machen willst, falls du es noch nicht getan hast, empfehle ich mal bei youtupe windpump o.ä. reingeben da haben etliche versuche unternommen. 

Eigentlich habe ich ein evtl.funktionierendes System im Kopf aber keine Zeit das hier reinzutippen.

Gruß luci


----------



## vann (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Windkraft am Teich*

Also ihr seid schon fast richtig jedoch würde ich die Windkraft nur für die Strom Produktion betreiben, da man ein riesen Rotor bräuchte um das Wasser zu befördern, für die Strom Produktion hat man auf jedenfall mehr von...
Ich würde eine Rope Pump bauen, das System befördert im gleichen fluss Wasser und hat keine Aussetzer wie ein Schöpferwerk...
Man kann das System auf Verschiedene art und weise betreiben,
Dann gibt es noch eine möglichkeit, ähnlich wie ein Hydraulischer Widder...


----------

